# My 942 just died and Dish won't replace it



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

I love my 942 for the few remaining HD channels and as an SD PVR. Far less problems that my 622. I called Dish when it died and was truthful and asked if I could go on Dishcare and get a replacement. NO, I was told. So I check ebay and the prices are crazy. Is there a retailer that still has some - maybe refurbs or some other source?


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Hmmm. I can't make a post in the Buy Sell forum that I am looking to buy a 942. How do I get access?


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

What confuses me a little bit is what one can do with a replacement 942. My understanding is that Dish is no longer activating 942s.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Moridin said:


> What confuses me a little bit is what one can do with a replacement 942. My understanding is that Dish is no longer activating 942s.


They won't activate a 942 for HD programming by itself. If you want to be able to get HD, you need an MPEG4 receiver on your account, activate it, and then add the 942. The 942 (or 921 or 811 for that matter) will still have access to the remaining MPEG2 HD channels.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah, I have a 622 on my account so when I add the "new" 942 it will get the remaining MPEG2 HD channels. My primary use for it though is for an SD Dual Tuner PVR. SD looks very good on the 942 through HDMI on my Pioneer plasma.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Good to know. I'm glad I only gave away my 811, and not the 942 in the back of my closet.


----------

